# Labs needed to take at next appointment



## BettyV4 (Nov 30, 2010)

So guys - what exactly are we supposed to be looking at when we go back to endo in a couple of weeks for blood work. By this I am asking which are the best determining tests to confirm my daughter is doing well. Thank you - I believe we need to be our own patient advocates while most doctors sleep through the process.


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Betty ~ Not sure if this is correct, but, I had my TT November 23rd for Papillary Cancer. We did the following tests at 2 weeks and again at 4 weeks:

Thyroglobulin
TSH
Calcium
Glucose - I have a history of Diabetes in my family

I haven't seen my endo yet due to the holidays, but I am sure he will want more when I see him the beginning of Jan. These tests came from my surgeon and PCP - both of which are wonderful and I would only see them if I could. They did start me on Synthroid 2 weeks after surgery eventhough I will need the RAI. I will have to go off of the medicine before the RAI.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyV4 said:


> So guys - what exactly are we supposed to be looking at when we go back to endo in a couple of weeks for blood work. By this I am asking which are the best determining tests to confirm my daughter is doing well. Thank you - I believe we need to be our own patient advocates while most doctors sleep through the process.


Hi! Thought you would never reach this point, didn't you?? Thank God!

Okay.....................it will take time for the body to right it's self. That said, I think that running TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4, calcium will be sufficient the first time out unless your daughter has noted some other symptoms she might be concerned about.

Then maybe the next appt., the doc might want to run Thyroglobulin Ab (used as a marker for cancer post op), ferritin and the above labs again.

Each person is different and of course the doctors are as well. I am sure the endo is not going to overlook anything important.

Of course you know the TSH is supposed to be suppressed w/thyroxine replacement.


----------

